# montevina road climb los gatos



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

So I did this climb about 2 months ago on my mt. bike with a couple of much slower friends. At that pace it didnt seem that bad but looking back this hill might be harder than I think. One roadie went by us at a pretty good clip. I sprinted the last 1/2 mile or so and then when through the gate and climbed up the dirt to the first intersection. I turned around and went back down and my group still were not at the gate. 

When you make the last bend before your can see the gate/end of the road it gets steep. I remember being all out just to get up this section in the middle chain ring. 

Anyways anyone have any times on this hill. This site says it averages 9% thats pretty good stuff.

3.4 miles
1750 Feet

http://www.mtbguru.com/trip/show_static/3992-01-21-08-montevina-rd-climb-preview-gpx-t0


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Montevina is a great climb. I did it just once in the rain a couple of days before it was scheduled for a low-key hill climb event (which got cancelled due to more rain). Yes, it is very steep for the last paved section. I hope to get back there some day. It is possible to ride over the top to Bohlman Road if you don't mind the dirt and gravel.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I just descended it today (doing ukbloke's mentioned route over Bohlman/Oh Orbit and descending Montevina). I was thinking that Montevina probably makes a better climb than descent - even though it is paved, no gravel, the surface is pretty bumpy to descend at any speed. But, in any case, it is such a pretty view over the reservoir, I didn't mind taking it slow.

Must come back and climb it some day. This was my first time up Bohlman/On Orbit - now <B>that</B> is a great climb!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The last part is 20% according to my Garmin 500.

I like the descent but I've ridden it many times. The lower part is narrow so you have to take it slow in case there is a car coming up.


----------



## nowatt (Jan 14, 2008)

*lowkey did it in 2009*

Times vary from just over 20 minutes to over an hour.
The last part before the gate feels like the steepest.
I also agree that due to the rough surface going up is better than going down,
last couple times i did it on my cross bike and went down the fire road to sheldon/overlook
in Monte Sereno , that was fun.


http://lowkey.djconnel.com/2009/week5/results.html


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

nowatt said:


> Times vary from just over 20 minutes to over an hour.


I'd forgotten that LKHC rescheduled for Montevina the following year. A good first target would be to beat the LKHC median time: 27:26.

ratpick - next time that you are over in Saratoga, you should try the following variation: Bohlman-Norton-Kittridge-Quickert-On Orbit-Bohlman. It's much the same in terms of difficulty/grade (maybe very slightly easier) but it just feels like a better route to me. One thing I did find about these uber-steep hills is that although they are good for strength building (and that helps to a point), you are better off on more reasonable grades for building aerobic capacity and climbing speed.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Great climb*

My son lives in San Jose. When I visit him with my road bike, Montevina is one of my fav rides. One nice thing it is does not get that much traffic and it's up and back (if you turn around at the gate). It takes me about 45 min to get to the top. I live in the norcal foothills and do a lot of climbing, Montevina is a tough one.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I did Montevina today. Before that we did Soda Springs (recently chip sealed and covered with huge shoals of gravel on the downhill side, ugh). Then Black & Gist, then down the other side and up Zayante and more up on Summit.

67 miles and 10,000' of climbing. Which is the same as 3 times up Diablo (if you do 2x south gate and 1x north gate) only there's more flat part... which means the climbing part is steeper.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I dug up the one time that I have for Montevina - it was 25:31 in a slight drizzle at the end of October 2008.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Whoops*

Wondered why you guys were so fast. I know I'm old and slow but I confused Montevina Rd with Montebello. Montebello is a good one...


----------

